# Compensation claim



## Clareseapoint (22 Aug 2020)

Hi Brendan, 
I received a refund to my mortgage account, I'm just wondering if I can still claim for some compensation as it was a very stressful time, and I am in continuous overdraft to try and pay all the bills every month. I always feel anxious when I receive a letter from the bank.. Thanks.


----------

